# Router Table Height?



## smboudreaux (Jun 20, 2011)

I will be building a router table in the very near future. i have the base and surface dimensions figured out but i am unclear on how tall to make the piece. i am about 6'2. What the average height of yall's router tables? from the floor to the work surface?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Both of mine are about 37"


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm 73", table = 38"


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm 5'11", and mine is around 35.5 inches. Not the perfect height, but close, an inch or 2 taller might be more comfortable.

You might want to try just mounting your top to some saw horses at different heights and playing with it a bit.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Somewhere on this forum, we have discussed this issue. I'll look for it.

Okay, sorry about the delay. It was a bit of a bother to find.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/7872-height-router-table.html#post71483


Cassandra


----------

